

Facebook Shares get sliced into derivatives - thevivekpandey
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-11-23/facebook-shares-get-sliced-into-derivatives-as-value-of-social-site-surges.html

======
thevivekpandey
Since the subprime crisis, I am very wary of derivative trading by investors
who do not understand the fundamentals. This whole valuation bonanza may not
leave a good taste in the end.

